# ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?



## Bass-Master-Leon (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,|wavey:

ich angle an einem kleinen Fließgewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand, das Gewässer ist max. 10m Breit und hat eine langsame Strömung.

Nun habe ich an euch ein paar Fragen zur Ausrüstung auf Hecht, wenn ich sowohl Spinn-Fischen aber auch mit Naturködern(KöFis) auf Hecht gehen will:

1. Sollte ich mir für KöFis und Kunstköder jeweils eine eigene Rute und Rolle zulegen oder kann man einen Kompromiss zwischen beidem finden, um nur eine Rute und Rolle zuverwenden?|kopfkrat

2. Welche Merkmale/ Eigenschaften sollten diese Rollen und Ruten haben,wie z.B. WG, Länge, Schnurfassung der Rolle, Aktion der Rute,...?|bigeyes|kopfkrat

3. Könntet ihr mir dementsprechende Ruten und Rollen empfehlen?#6

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Ein Allroundrute ist schon ok.
Nimm eine mit 60 Gramm WG, wenn es wirklich schwereres Hechtfischen sein soll, dann bis 80 Gramm.
Die Cormoran Black Star CM mit 60 g ist so eine Allrounder
oder die Yad Cleveland.
Beide sind aber keine Komromissruten, sondern wirklich gut und für dich als 14jähriger auch erschwinglich.
Als Länge nehme die 270. In deinem Gewässer mit der Breite von 10 m ist dies für alles Angelarten gut.

Als Rolle wähle eine 3500 oder 4000 Größe, die sind stabil und das ist notwendig, wenn ich die Jungangle bei mir im Verein oder auch meine Kinder ansehe.
Welche Rolle ich empfehlen kann, hängt davon ab, wieviel Geld du ausgeben kannst bzw. möchtest. #h


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

danke schon mal für die antwort
und als rolle was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## spin89 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> danke schon mal für die antwort
> und als rolle was würdest du empfehlen?


 
Dafür das man dir ne Rollenauskunft geben kann muss du erstmal was über dien Budget sagen bringt ja sonst nix wenn die Rolle einfach zu teuer für dich ist.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Welche Rolle ich empfehlen kann, hängt davon ab, wieviel Geld du ausgeben kannst bzw. möchtest. #h





Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> danke schon mal für die antwort
> und als rolle was würdest du empfehlen?



da kann ich nur auf mein Posting über deinem verweisen #h


----------



## M_Marc (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Hallo,

ich würde Dir wenn Du ca. 60 Euro hast die Ryobi Applause 4000 empfehlen.

Falls Du das Geld nicht hast sondern um 30 Euro dann die
Ryobi Ecusima 4000.

Die Rollen sind in der 3000er Grösse auch ok, man muss eben
sehen mit welcher die Balance etwas besser ist.

Viel Erfolg!

http://www.fischparade.de/artikelnr/034291

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/index.cfm?oPage=http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/FktModule/shop/artdetails.cfm?HauptArtNr=146RL6004&Name=Ecusima%20Vi&Hersteller=Ryobi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Wow, das ist ja hier regelrecht ein Ausnahmethread unter den Kaufempfehlungsthreads, durchweg kompetente Beiträge, das ist echt lobenswert.#6


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...Die Cormoran Black Star CM mit 60 g ist so eine Allrounder
> oder die Yad Cleveland...



Hinsichtlich der Rutenempfehlungen finde ich den Tipp besonders gut, kann man fett unterstreichen, vor allem die YAD Cleveland ist ein richtiger Preis- Leistungstipp.


----------



## Pure_Anfänger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Ich kann dir noch die Spro Passion 740 empfehlen. Hatte sie bisher (6 Monate) und hatte noch keine Beschwerden. Und für ca 30-40€ auch nicht ganz so teuer. Und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auf jedenfall.#6


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

danke für die vielen tipps
mein budget beträgt ca. 120 euro für rute und rolle
welche Cormoran Black Star CM und welche Yad Cleveland meint ihr?

welche schnurart würdet ihr mir empfehlen, mono oder geflochten?


----------



## strawinski (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

für 120€ kriegste ne gute rute mit guter role und sogar noch mit guter geflochtener bespult auf 150m


----------



## strawinski (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

für 120€ bekommst ne gut rute mit rolle und sogar bespult mit 150 guter geflochtener


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> danke für die vielen tipps
> mein budget beträgt ca. 120 euro für rute und rolle
> welche Cormoran Black Star CM und welche Yad Cleveland meint ihr?
> 
> welche schnurart würdet ihr mir empfehlen, mono oder geflochten?



Wir reden von dieser hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-CLEVELAND-Sp...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item335865525e

Zum Spinnen würde sogar ich ne geflochtene Schnur nehmen und das will was heißen, weil ich von geflochtener eigentlich wenig halte.
Entweder ne Power Pro in der 15lbs- Variante, ne Mosella Mantikor in 0,17mm oder zur Not auch ne Spiderwire in 0,17mm, je nachdem was du vernünftig beziehen kannst.
Die restliche Kohle reicht dann noch für ne Spro Passion 730, die kannst du fischen bis sie auseinander fällt und das dauert ne Weile, solange ist sie das beste Teil, was man für < 40 Euro kaufen kann.
Wenn du auf Shimano stehst nimmst halt ne Exage in vergleichbarer Schnurfassung, für ne Red Arc reichts wahrscheinlich eher nicht mehr vom Budget her.


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Hallo Leon,

mein Tipp wäre:

Rute:
Daiwa Powermesh Allround Spin:2,7 m 20-60 g für 65,95 im Gerlinger Sonderkatalog​ 
Rolle:
Balzer Metallica MX630 für 33,99
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/FktModule/shop/einzelArt.cfm?artNr=103RL-9004&HauptArtNr=103RL9003&preis=33.99&Name=Metallica%20MX%20600&tablecounter=10&Hersteller=Balzer

MfG Algon


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Nimm zum Spinnen in einm langsam fließendem Bach mit 10 m Breite keine geflochtenen Schnur, sondern 0,30 mono!
Da kommt jeder Anhieb durch, aber auf die gernige Distanz hat eine Mono wesentliche Vorteile!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nimm zum Spinnen in einm langsam fließendem Bach mit 10 m Breite keine geflochtenen Schnur, sondern 0,30 mono!
> Da kommt jeder Anhieb durch, aber auf die gernige Distanz hat eine Mono wesentliche Vorteile!


 

Denke aber auch daran, dass solche Bäche manchmal wahre Hängerorgien beinhalten, Toni. Die 30er Mono ist sicherlich eine gute Empfehlung, aber ich würde auch mal ne 15er Geflochtene ins Rennen werfen. Ne 17er wäre mir zu heftig.

Gute Vorschläge hier, übrigens: Würde auch sagen, mit ner Passion oder den Ryobis machst du nix falsch. Gute Rollen zu guten Preisen.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

hi
würdet ihr mir auch eine geflochtene empfehlen wenn ich mit köfis angeln will oder nur zum spinnfischen? wenn nicht, dann könnte ich die mono oder die geflochtene auf die ersatzspule spulen, wenn die Passion eine solche besitzt, oder?|kopfkrat

zu den hänger: das gewässer ist schon teilweise sehr hindernissreich, unter aber auch über wasser|gr:

danke für den link @ sensitivfischer#6
@algon : is die rolle nich eine nummer zu klein mit 100m/30er schnurfassung?|kopfkrat

und noch eine frage|uhoh:: ihr habt also schon gute erfahrungen mit der Yad Cleveland gemacht und würdet mir diese empfehlen, oder?


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> @algon : is die rolle nich eine nummer zu klein mit 100m/30er schnurfassung?|kopfkrat


wenn du geflochtene nimmst nicht.(oder die 640, aber das müsste man in der Combo sehen)

Wenn es ein bischen größer sein soll schau dir auch mal die Medalist an
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/Fkt...ist FD&tablecounter=10&Hersteller=Shakespeare
Die Metallica, Medalist(beides Salzwasserrollen) und die Powermesh kosten sonst (noch) einen ganzen Teil mehr.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



> Die Metallica, Medalist(beides Salzwasserrollen) und die Powermesh kosten sonst (noch) einen ganzen Teil mehr.


wenn man sie ne nummer größer nimmt meinst du oder?


----------



## fantazia (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.: Für Hecht auf Grund wäre auch ne Freilaufrolle nicht schlecht, sonst könnte es Dir bei geschlossenem Bügel auch hier und da die Rute umhauen...


Moin,

wieso auch den Bügel geschlossen?Bügel auf Schnur mit Schnurclip oder Gummiband gesichert.Dann Alufolie oder irgendwas anderes in die Schnur hängen und gut ist.Der Hecht kann so nach einem Biss direkt Schnur von der Rolle nehmen ohne grossen Widerstand.Das Gummiband oder der Schnurclip verhindern das Wind und Strömung Schnur von der Rolle ziehen.
Einfache aber gute Montage würde in einer solchen Situation nie Freilauf wählen.Meist kriegt man für das gleiche Geld auch bessere Rollen wenn man eine ohne Freilauf wählt.Und die Auswahl ist natürlich auch wesentlich grösser.


----------



## strawinski (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

genau, häng ne aalglocke vorn an die spule und wenns nachts scheppert, weisste wos langgeht......meine beste fangmethode mit offenem bügel und 100% erfolg


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



strawinski schrieb:


> genau, häng ne aalglocke vorn an die spule und wenns nachts scheppert, weisste wos langgeht......meine beste fangmethode mit offenem bügel und 100% erfolg


aalglocke an die sspule????
an das mit dem gummiband habe ich auch schon gedacht, deshalb will ich auch *eine* rolle zum spinnfischen *und* für köfis
 eine freilaufrolle wäre zu schwer zum spinnfischen


----------



## strawinski (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

entschuldige, vor die spule.....also ich stell die rut und dann bügel auf und vor dem ersten ring die glocke eingehakt.......(freudscher fehler)


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

in die schnur??
der 1. ring von der spitze aus oder von unten


----------



## strawinski (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

von unten eingängen immer schön locker damit er abziehen kann.....


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> wenn man sie ne nummer größer nimmt meinst du oder?


 
nein, wenn du sie nicht im Angebot kaufst. Kannst ja mal nach den Rollen/Rute googeln und schaun was die sonst kosten.

MfG Algon


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Denke aber auch daran, dass solche Bäche manchmal wahre Hängerorgien beinhalten, Toni. Die 30er Mono ist sicherlich eine gute Empfehlung, aber ich würde auch mal ne 15er Geflochtene ins Rennen werfen. Ne 17er wäre mir zu heftig.



Gerade bei Hängern rate ich einem 14jährigen zur mono;

abgesehen davon, dass ich selbst bei besonderer Hängergefahr zu mono greife, weil es eine Menge an Vorteilen dann bringt #h

8 kg Tragkraft sind 8 kg Tragkraft, ersteinmal unabhängig von der Beschaffenheit der Schnur ...
jedoch ist die Dehnung der Mono auf kurze Distanz für Anhieb, Drill für mich unangefochten im Vorteil.
Bei Hängern spielt die Dehnung auch eine große Rolle, denn Haken lassen sich leichter lösen, denn durch den Zug, um ihn zu lösen, wird der Haken nicht sofort unwiederruflich in das  Hindernis getrieben. Der größte Fehler in meinen Augen, durch kräftigen Zug lösen zu wollen. Abgesehen davon, dass Rolle und Rute bei Mono im Falle harter Beanspruchung geschonter wird.
Der Kostenfaktor spielt auch eine Rolle bei Schnurverlust.

Wesentlich aber ist: Gerade in hindernisreichen Gewässer ist die abriebsfestere Mono klar vorzuziehen.

Die geflochtene hat in schmalen langsam fließenden (damit relativ Verdrallungs frei) und hindernisreichen Gewässern nur Nachteile!


----------



## spin89 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wir reden von dieser hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-CLEVELAND-Sp...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item335865525e
> 
> Zum Spinnen würde sogar ich ne geflochtene Schnur nehmen und das will was heißen, weil ich von geflochtener eigentlich wenig halte.
> ...


 

Wenn schon geflochtene dann aber keine 17er das find ich in nem 10m Flüsslein zum Hechtangeln übetrieben da würd ich eher zu ner 14er greifen und würe aber auch keine Spiderwire nehmen sondern z.B ne Climax oder ne Power pro....
aber wie hier berreits geschrieben ist es die Frage ob Geflochtene überhaupt Sinn macht.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

is jetz ne geflochtene doch besser oder doch die mono???

wie schaut es eigentlich mit teleruten auf hecht aus? habt ihr da auch tipps/empfehlungen für mich? is aber auch nich so schlimm wenn nicht.
wäre nämlich praktischer, da ich auch nicht mit dem auto fahren kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Gerne nochmals : als Schnur empfehle ich dir uneingeschränkt eine Mono 0,30;

Es gibt auch gute Teleruten: Cormoran Black Star CM Tele 270 cm, 60 oder 80 WG #h


----------



## spin89 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Also nach Möglichkeit würde ich immer ne Steckrute wählen, ausser zum Aalangeln wo es mir egal ist benutze ich nur Steckruten da eine Telerute niemals an die Aktion rankommen wird.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

@Toni_1962 danke für deine meinung und den telerutentipp werd ich gleich mal googlen

das eine tele rute nie an die aktion einer steckrute ran kommt weiß ich schon aber is die denn das wirklich so wichtig(die gute aktion einer steckrute). aber wie ich schon sagte ist es nicht so wichtig, dass es eine telerute sein muss

@all: was sagt ihr eigentlich zu einer Bertus Rozemeijer Qualifier 2,70m wg 40-80g
und einer Ryobi Ecusima 3000 
habe beides von einem ab-mitglied zum kauf von insgesamt 70euro vorgeschlagen bekommen. ist beides nagelneu und ohne gebrauchsschäden, wie er beteuert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rozemeijer-Qualif...item27ade42ec4


----------



## spin89 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Also um nochma auf Tele bzg Steckrute zurückzukommen, zum fischen mit Köfi auf Hecht mag das allles noch wunderbar gehen aber zum Spinnfischen würde ich eine Telerute meiden...da liegen Welten zwischen.

Zu der dir vorgeschlagenen Rute kann ich leider nichts sagen da ich sie noch nie in der Hand hatte.....

Gruss Spin89


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

@spin89: meinst du wegen dem gewicht oder der aktion?


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Wegen der Aktion sowie vornehmlich der Rückmeldung. Da kommt momentan keine Tele an eine Steck


----------



## powerpauer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Aktion, Gewicht, rutenaubau, rutenringe ,und und und 

sicherlich ist eine tel praktisch zum posen oder Grund auch brauchbar aber zum spinfischen nein Danke 

eine Telerute vor allem die Ringe sind sehr sensibel gebaut oft gehen die kaputt genau so wie der blanck auf Verschmutzung Sand achten, sonst brechen die teile genau bei Belastung


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

ok, ok
und nochmal was sagt ihr eigentlich zu einer Bertus Rozemeijer Qualifier 2,70m wg 40-80g
und einer Ryobi Ecusima 3000?
kennt jemand die modelle (vorallem die rute is wichtig zu wissen wie die genau ist)?


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Wen Du wissen willst ob Dir eine Rute liegt kommst Du am probefühlen und fischen nicht vorbei.

Zur Rolle kan ich nichts sagen. Die Rute ist gut und bietet viel für das Geld.


----------



## Damyl (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> eine Telerute vor allem die Ringe sind sehr sensibel gebaut oft gehen die kaputt



Das halt ich jetzt aber mal für ein Gerücht......
Komischerweise sieht man sehr oft wie Teles beim zusammenbauen zusammengestaucht werden. Am besten noch auf den Boden stampfen und richtig schön zusammenknallen.
Dann wundern wenn sich die Ringe verabschieden. Das man die Teile durch drehen wie bei Steckruten löst, darauf kommen viele nicht. 

Ansonsten bin ich aber auch der Meinung, das man zum Spinnfischen lieber eine Steck nehmen sollte. Bei Grund und Posenfischen ist es egal.........


----------



## Swimbil (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

also meine Kombo für einen kleineren See mit sehr gutem Hechtbestand ist:

Spro Gamakatsu Cheetah 2,59m 10-70g WG
Shimano Rarenium 3000er

Absolut hammer !

Kann ich nur empfehlen, ich will nie mehr was anderes!

grüßle


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> mein budget beträgt ca. 120 euro für rute und rolle





Swimbil schrieb:


> also meine Kombo für einen kleineren See mit sehr gutem Hechtbestand ist:
> 
> Spro Gamakatsu Cheetah 2,59m 10-70g WG
> Shimano Rarenium 3000er
> ...




Sag mal, liest du ernsthaft das Anliegen des Fragers für eine ernsthafte Antwort/Tipp ...

oder willst du nur angeben?

Fürs Angeben ist es hier einfach zu anonym .. ich rate dann doch eher, sich mit seiner Ausrüstung ans Ufer zu stellen, da wirkt es besser, weil man sich dann auch persönlich bewundern lassen kann ....


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

|good:|good:

wollte ich auch grad schreiben


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Hast dich denn schon etnschieden?

Also wenn es für dich wegen des  Transports besser ist, eine Tele zu kaufen, dann mache das doch ...

die Nachteile beim Fischen gegenüber einer steck  sind wirklich nicht so gravierend, aber der Transportvorteil schon #h


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

|supergrisind euch die tipps ausgegangen???|kopfkrat


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

uupps gleichzeitig

nein ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden 

sind teleruten also doch nicht so schlimm

habt ihr irgend welche tipps auf was ich bei der auswahl einer tele besonders achten soll?
und wie is es wenn ich steckruten mit rutenrohr(hard case)
transportiere?


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> |supergrisind euch die tipps ausgegangen???|kopfkrat



Dachte, zumindest ich gab dir welche ... zu Tele und Steck ...
mehr kann ICH dir nicht geben ...

ok dann Tschüß


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

sry danke für die tipps 
aber es war ja auch gleichzeitig dein und mein post und ich habe ja auch immernoch ne frage: siehe letzte meldung von mir


----------



## strawinski (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

ich kann es dir sagen, weil ich extra eine 2,70m tele gekauft hab, da ich mit dem rad unterwegs bin und mit der steck, die ziemlichlang ist durch den wald und durch schilder und anderes die rute gelitten hat....alsotr eines transportproblem...auc später wegen urlaub im zug..

da ich ohne bwertung reingeh in sowas,hab ich mich beraten lassen und zwei ruten der gleichen firma gegenüber gestellt. als tele und steck..die unterschiede sind minimal im gewicht und in der aktion...da wir alle keine profis sind und auch nicht wie viel hier so tun.. fällt dies bei uns auch nicht auf und der spass bleibt erhalten....ich lass mich beim kauf nicht belabern,sondern prüf genau die vorteile....und die müssen überwiegen..
heraus kam ne paladin, 2,70m 0-50g aus karbon für 49,90...hatte ich noch nicht..hab auch die 2000er rolle dazu genommen für 45€ kannte ich auch noch nicht mit 7 kugellagern...

ich weiß nicht was ihr davon haltet...und wie eure meinung dazu ist..ich konnte sie noch nicht testen. ich jedenfalls finde sie gut. mehr kann ich dazu nicht schreiben.....empfehlen, tja, mir gefällt sie...auch von der transportlänge, ca, 70 cm.

wichtig, sie ist schmal und für ne tele filigran...


----------



## Algon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Hallo,

von Teleruten bin ich geheilt, kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Wenn es Dir um den Transport geht nimm lieber eine mehrteilige Rute (Reiserute).

MfG Algon


----------



## Damyl (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von Teleruten bin ich geheilt, kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Wenn es Dir um den Transport geht nimm lieber eine mehrteilige Rute (Reiserute).
> 
> MfG Algon



Teil uns doch mal bitte mit warum du von Teleruten geheilt bist, und warum mehrteilige Reiseruten besser sind ?


----------



## Algon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

-ist mir zu wartungsintensiv und zu anfällig
-Steckruten halten, *bei mir*, einfach länger
-Hat mir oft zu wenig Ringe (Abstand zu groß) 

MfG Algon


----------



## spin89 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Also zu den Mehrteile Reiseruten, auch dies sind Steckruten sind klein im Transport und haben noch ne besser Aktion als Teleruten.. aber egal dazu genug.....ob nun Tele oder Steckrute muss jeder selbst entscheiden da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander jeder betrachted die Vor- und Nachteile anders.


Zum Transport von Steckruten, du kannst Transportrohre verwenden ansonsten gibt es von Sportex ne geniale Tasche bzw Transportrohr allerdings mit Schulterträger und man kann zu dem die Rolle montiert lassen.Lässt sich wunderbar auch aufm Fahrrad transportieren und die Rute is sicher. Kostenpunkt waren 39euro.... hier maln link fürn Beispielbild:

http://www.hav-shop.de/var/hav-shop...ENROHR-150-fuer-eine-montierte-Rute_large.jpg

Was ich aber noch anmerken möchte, mittlerweile geht es in diesem Thread immer weniger um ne konktrete empfehlung was er sich an Geschirr zulegen soll, sondern um die Frage was ist besser Tele oder Steckrute. So dazu gibt es aber geügend andere Threads durch die sich dieser Threadstarter vllt ersteinmal durcharbeiten sollte, damit er ne Entscheidung trifft ob er nun ne Tele oder ne Steckrute wählt.
-
Erst wenn das klarsteht kann man konkrete Informationen und Tipps geben für seinen Rutenkauf.....es wurden viele Vorschläge gemacht und so wies aussieht kommen auch keine weiteren und der Thread wird immer weiter so laufen wie die letzten 2 Seiten.

Gruss Spin89 und ich möchte hiermit niemanden angreifen


----------



## Algon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

z.B.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170399&page=3


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Mal was grundsätzliches zu Teleruten:

Die allermeisten Teleruten sind billig gemacht, auch billiger gebaut als die Steckruten. Sie haben auch im Verhältnis meist viel mehr Steckungen, was bei ungenauer Ausführung der Anpassung (billige Rute) sich schnell zu einem wackeligen Klapper addiert. Durch die ineinander gesteckten Teile wird eine Telerute nach vorne definiert mit jedem Stück erheblich dünner, was eine gute Spitzenaktion mit kräftigen Unterbau ermöglicht (Spitzenaktion, stark progressiv), die eine homogen durchgehende Steckrute lange nicht so gut und einfach hinbekommt. Was einige Vorteile bezüglich leichtem Werfen und Köderbandbreite für die Telerute bedeuten würde. 

Aber, das schlimmste Manko der Teleruten praktisch durch die Bank weg: *Zuwenig und dazu noch falsch platzierte Ringe*. Wenn da nur 1-2 Ringe zuwenig dran sind, wird die Rute durch unschöne lange Spanbögen so durchgebogen, dass die Drilleigenschaften nicht nur suboptimal, sondern meist beschi$$en  sind. Das kann man einfach abzählen, wenn man die Ringzahlen im Verhältnis zu guten bekannten Steckrutenberingungen oder wie bei Posenruten gar Matchrutenberingungen vergleicht. 5 Ringe da wo 8 oder gar 12 hingehören, sind einfach zu wenig. Eine solche Telerute ist ohne mehr Ringe eigentlich schlichtweg unbrauchbar. 
Dann sind die schweren Metallhülsenringe auch asbach uralt - man kann da genauso feine Einbein- oder Zweibeinringe anbinden wie bei den Steckruten.

Ein guter Vorteil der Telerutensteckung ist bei großen Rohrteiledurchmessern die recht weiche und sich anpassende Steckung der Teleteile - besser als bei den Steckruten, wo auf den 1/100mm genau geschliffen werden muss, und es sofort merklich wackelt, wenn was nicht stimmt. Bei großen Längen und damit zwangläufig großen Rohrdurchmessern ist eine Telerute sogar immer mehr im Vorteil, da sie leichte sehr gut formschlüssige Verbindungen erreicht, sofern sie nicht zu kurz geteilt ist und die Röhrchenqualität hinreichend ist.
Oberhalb ab 90cm Teilung können Teleruten eine sehr gute Blankcharakteristik bieten. Aber die Ringzahlen eben. Ohne zusätzliche Schieberinge geht eigentlich nichts, da die Ringe eng stehen sollten, und bei z.B. 30cm Ringabstand auf ein 90cm geteiltes Stück noch 2 Schieberinge gehören, für eine gute Biegekurve. Fehlen die -> Rute Banane.

Immer mehr kommen aber bei Firmen wie Spro, Berkley und Shimano lang bis mittellang geteilte Ruten mit viel Schieberingen auf den Markt. Und dann - muss eine Steckrute da erstmal mithalten. Vom Transport her kann sie das schon mal gar nicht. 
Da die Telerute mit ihren relativ kurzen eher gestuften Röhrchen günstiger produziert werden kann als lange genau passende Steckteile, hat man vom Prinzip her einen Preisvorteil und einen Leistungvorteil, wenn der Hersteller das an den Kunden weitergibt.


----------



## spin89 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal was grundsätzliches zu Teleruten:
> 
> Die allermeisten Teleruten sind billig gemacht, auch billiger gebaut als die Steckruten. Sie haben auch im Verhältnis meist viel mehr Steckungen, was bei ungenauer Ausführung der Anpassung (billige Rute) sich schnell zu einem wackeligen Klapper addiert. Durch die ineinander gesteckten Teile wird eine Telerute nach vorne definiert mit jedem Stück erheblich dünner, was eine gute Spitzenaktion mit kräftigen Unterbau ermöglicht (Spitzenaktion, stark progressiv), die eine homogen durchgehende Steckrute lange nicht so gut und einfach hinbekommt. Was einige Vorteile bezüglich leichtem Werfen und Köderbandbreite für die Telerute bedeuten würde.
> 
> ...


 
|good:
Dadran kann er dann ja mal entscheiden was er nimmt dann spart er sich auch das von mir empfohlene durchlesen der Steckruten vs Teleruten Threads.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Khaane (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Doofe Frage zwischendruch - Als Jungangler hatte ich nur Teleruten, teilweise recht hochwertige, die kamen mir recht leicht vor.

Ist es tatsächlich so, dass Teleruten leichter als Steckruten sind oder habe ich das nur falsch in Erinnerung?

Was mich am meisten gestört hat, war dass die Ringe nach ner Zeit ziemlich verwurschtelt waren und nicht mehr fest saßen.

Fast bei jeder Rute war nach kurzer Zeit irgendein Ring locker und musste neu geklebt werden, ganz zu schweigen davon, wie verkratzt die Ruten aussahen. (evtl. meine Schuld )

PS: Gab es von Balzer eine Serie, die Titanium Terminator oder so ähnlich hieß - Die hatte einen silber-grauen Blank.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Das mit der Leichtigkeit muss gar keine Einbildung sein.
Du hast da sehr dünne Teile vorne, und erst weiter unten wird es dick, was eine relativ geringe Kopflast bedeutet.
Dann sind viele dicke Telerutenteile sehr dünnwandig, was sie leichter macht als eine dickwandige Steckrute - trotz dünnerem Blankdurchmesser. 
Und wenn wenig Ringe dran sind (das große Manko!) und von unten ein starker Konus durch die sich stark abstufenden Teile entsteht, schwippt kaum was bis gar nichts, was die Rute subjektiv sehr leicht erscheinen läßt. 
Da wackelt so eine Shimano Speedmaster oder Aspire von heute in 3m und Stärke H viel mehr. :q


----------



## Algon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Immer mehr kommen aber bei Firmen wie Spro, Berkley und Shimano lang bis mittellang geteilte Ruten mit viel Schieberingen auf den Markt.


Ne, ne lass mal, da brauchste nacher noch ein Nivelliergerät im Kasten, um die Ringe auszurichten zu können.|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Gut, das mit der Asia-Montagequalität ist dann noch so eine weitere Sache ... |rolleyes 

Immerhin, bei gut gemachten Schieberingen auf Blankhülsen und der freien Drehbarkeit der Teleteile hat die Telerute noch einen Vorteil: Alle Ringe (bis auf der evtl. am Handteil) sind frei vom Benutzer ausrichtbar, das ist frei nachjustierbar! :vik:
Kann der Chinaman (or -woman)  montieren wie will - echt Latte.
Wieder ein Advantage Telerute. 

Geht mir ja auch mehr um das Prinzip - das Teleruten eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sein müßten.


----------



## Damyl (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Rein von der Besser-Schlechter Seite mag das ja alles zutreffen. Wobei ich nicht glaube das es in der Praxis eine so grosse Rolle spielt. Ich fische schon über 30 Jahre mit Tele u. Steck-Ruten und vielleicht bin ich ja zu grobmotorisch.......aber so Riesenunterschiede sind mir nur in seltenen Fällen aufgefallen. Ich habe immer noch Lieblingsteles und Lieblingssteck mit denen ich loszieh. 

Die beste Angel ist die, die man gerne nimmt. Spass muss sie einem machen. Dann fängt man auch Fische..............
Eine bessere Aktion, Ringabstand, usw. juckt doch im Endeffekt keinen Fisch. Man fängt damit auch nicht mehr. 
Mal das Gufieren weggelassen.......das können aber auch die seltesten Steckies gescheit.


----------



## Algon (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Eine bessere Aktion, Ringabstand, usw. juckt doch im Endeffekt keinen Fisch.


Nein, das nicht, aber wie du schon sagst "Spaß muß sie machen". Und diesen Spaß habe *ich* mit einer Tele, aus oben genannten Gründen, eben nicht.


MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

hi
jetzt hab ich viele gründe für steck und für teleruten gelesen und kann mich deshalb noch schwerer entscheiden was ich nehmen soll.
könntet ihr mir ein paar für euch persönlich gute steck und teleruten mit ihren vorteilen(bzw nachteilen)nennen?

ps.: Nachträglich: Wünsche euch ein Frohes Fest!!!

mfg bass-master-leon


----------



## strawinski (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

die leute haben doch schon genug geschrieben...was willste du denn eigentlich wirklich?


----------



## erT (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

ich glaube du wärst der erste, der keine erfahrung hat, sich informiert, kauft und rundum zufrieden ist. 
das subjektive gefühl/handling ist bei keiner rute so ausschlaggebend, wie bei einer spinne. du hältst sie ggf. den ganzen tag über in der hand, läufst damit strecken ab, fischst verschiedenste köder und techniken, etc. pp.
meiner meinung nach braucht man beim ansitzen kaum große unterschiede. ich finde es eigentlich immer wichtig, dass die rute so fein wie möglich und nur so steif wie eben nötig ist. wer mag schon einen dicken stock, an dem du den fisch überhaupt nicht spürst. beim ansitz gibt es -für den nicht fetischisten - lang und kurz, aber ich kann mit meiner feeder -nebst futterkörben und grundbleien von 1-80 gramm auch gut nen schwimmer mit dickem köfi, oder kleiner made fischen. teils mit abstrichen, aber es geht. und zwar gut. auch kann sie ruhig schwerer sein, oder eine nicht astreine rolle beinhalten. da sie die größte zeit liegt und man deutlich seltener einholt.
wie gesagt geht es hierbei nicht um persönliche vorlieben und nur um den groben vergleich. eine einzige rute zum ansitzen deckt also ein viel breiteres spektrum an möglichkeiten und wurfgewichten ab, als eine spinnrute.
beim spinnen - und eben nur dann, wenn du deine eigenen erfahrungen machst - kristallisiert sich mit der zeit raus, was du brauchst, was du möchtest, was dir gefällt. das gewünschte wurfgewicht, der köder und die technik spielen hierbei eine viel spezifischere rolle. es gibt techniken, die kannst du mit noch so vielen abstrichen schlichtweg nicht anwenden, wenn du nicht eine extra dafür gebaute rute zur hand hast.
was die köder angeht kannst du bei spinnködern dazu noch viel weniger improvisieren. wo es bei einer made auf grund fast egal ist, ob du sie mit 5, oder 50 gramm auswirfst -das laufblei sei dank - kannst du bei deinem wobbler nicht einfach noch 20 gramm blei vorschalten um weiter raus zu kommen. daher musst du die rute an den gefischten köder anpassen. nicht andersrum.

ende vom lied:
du kommst nicht drum rum, entweder viele, viele ruten ausgiebig zu testen um zu wissen was dir gefällt, was du brauchst, oder auf gut glück zu kaufen und aber auch ab und zu feststellen zu müssen, etwas -vllt sehr gutes - aber dennoch nicht für deine anprüche gebautes gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

ok dann danke für die tipps ich werde sie beim kauf beachten


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

sag was du dann hast


----------



## rias_1 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Hallo, ich würde dir die Berkley Thunderbone empfehlen. Diese legendäre Rute gibt es momentan im Angebot bei Angelsport Häffner für 79,90 Euro anstatt 130,00 Euro. Ausserdem ist diese Rute kaum mehr zu bekommen. Als Rolle kann ich dir nur die Spro RedArc (Größe 10200 müsste reichen / Schnur 0,14mm Code Red) empfehlen. Die ist mehrfacher Testsieger geworden und wirklich eine Rolle fürs Leben. Im Angebot gibt es diese Rolle auch schon ab 50,00 Euro. Somit hättest du mit deinem Budget das Beste vom Besten rausgeholt!
Gruß #h


----------



## rias_1 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

*Hier der Link zum Händler
*

*http://www.tackle-import.com/epages/61234263.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61234263/Products/Berkley-Thunderbone-Spin*


*Berkley Thunder Bone Spin 2,7m* *Achtung, Restposten! Hammerangebot nur solange der Vorrat reicht!

Die konsequente Weiterentwicklung der Berkley Series One Serie, konzipiert für die Angelei mit Gummifisch. Der knallharte, schnelle Blank überträgt die Bisse bis ins Handteil. Aufgrund ihrer semiparabolischen Aktion werden Kopfstöße und Fluchten aber bestens abgefedert und Drillaussteiger minimiert. 
Abschraubbare Kontergewichte am Ende des Handteils sorgen für eine perfekte Austarierung der Rute.
Die  Verarbeitung hochqualitativer Materialien wie ein IM7 Blank, SSGS Titanium Beringung und dem innovativen Skeletor Rollenhalter reduzieren das Gewicht, ohne auf Reserven zu verzichten die auch den größten Räuber in die Knie zwingen. *

*Länge: 2,70 m
  Wurfgewicht: 25-70 g
  Transportlänge: 1,41 m
  Teile: 2
  Gewicht: 239 g*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## SpinnFischer Max (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Hallo,

ich würde dir die Shimano Forcemaster empfehlen
mit dem WG: 20-50gr. das ist eine richtig gute Hecht-
spinnrute,du kannst sie auch zum Köfi angeln sehr gut
verwenden.Als Rolle würde ich dir eine Shimano Exage 
in der größe 4000 empfehlen.

Gruß Max


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

danke .dass ihr mir noch weiterhin tipps schreibt


----------



## paul hucho (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Ich verwände zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht die Qick Stick Spin von DAM in 210cm Wg 15-40g reicht völlig aus.Als Rolle kimmt die Sargus 2000 zum Einsatz.       Für das Ansitzangeln wird bei dir am kleinem Fluss eine 3m bis 60g reichen,muss nix teueres sein,irgentwas von Balzer oder DAM so um die 50 Euro,die sachen sind immer gut:q.Über die Rolle würd ich mir da kaum gedanken machen,muss ja nix besoneres sein.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*



paul hucho schrieb:


> I...muss nix teueres sein,irgentwas von Balzer oder DAM so um die 50 Euro,die sachen sind immer gut:q



stimmt hab ich jetz auch so gemacht:
rute: magna double strike von balzer 2,75m 
das besondere: twin tip system, also zwei verschiedene oberteile der rute eins bis 40gr wg die andere 20-70 gr wg
für 49,90euro
rolle: ein schnäppchen #6
von nem freund ne spro red arc 10400 für 50euro


----------



## Anglersuchti (26. August 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Tagchen, ich möchte mir auch eine Hechtrolle zum angeln mit Köderfisch richten, das Problem, bei den meisten Rollen wird auch bei guter Fürsorge mit der Zeit die Lackierung kaputt, das stört. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich von einer Rolle die diese Schwäche nicht aufweist? Oder muss man mit diesem Problem einfach zurechtkommen? Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## strawinski (26. August 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

genau bis 50€ kriegst sehr gut teile....wenn man mal richtig kraut geangelt hat und das von unten hochzieht, dann siehste erstmal welche aktion ne rute für 50€ haben kann und ne günstige rolle...die biegen sich wie ein flitzebogen und nichts kracht. da hängen richtig kilo dran...was soll dann bei nem hecht egal welcher größe noch passieren.


----------



## Anglersuchti (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Eine frage noch, nun habe ich mir eine tolle Rolle gekauft mit der ich mega zufrieden bin, Shimano Baitrunner  . Jetzt brauche ich eine Angel. Wieder zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi. Ich möchte mir eine Teleskoprute kaufen, denn da ich mit dem Motorrad angeln fahre sind Steckruten ausgeschlossen. Ich möchte zwischen 50 und 100 euro ausgeben. Da wäre einmal die Balzer Diabolo 5 ("Tele 100" oder "Hecht") und die DAM Tele Natural 80, hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Ruten? Übrigens, könnte mir bitte jemand erklären warum es bei der Diabolo "Hecht" heißt dass die 2,85, für Spinn und Grundfischen ist und die 3,50 für Pose, kann man nicht die 2,85m Rute auch für Posenmontangen verwenden? Könnt ihr mir andere aktulle Ruten zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi empfehlen? Danke im Voraus, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Nun, die 2,85er Rute von Balzer, ohne das ich sie mal begrabbeln konnte, wird im Vergleich zur 3,5m härter/straffer sein. Dat is ein Nachteil wenn man den Köfi weit werfen möchte. Die Haken werden aus dem Köfi schneller ausreissen als bei einer etwas "weicheren" (und längeren) Rute.
Nimm die 3,5er Balzer Rute oder z.b. eine Chub Outcast mit so umme 2,75lbs. Sogenannte Karpfenruten eignen sich hervorragend um Köfis werfen zu können.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

@Angelsüchti,2,85 oder vielleicht sogar 3,50 sind aus den von Doc Plato genannten Gründen fast zu kurz!!!
Karpfenruten sind wohl die erste Wahl und dann würde ich für die Köfifischerei zu Modellen von mindestens 3,50 besser 3,90 bis 4,20m greifen 2,5-3,5 lbs je nach verwendeten Köderfischgrößen.Die wird aber teurer sein als die Alternative
Da tut es auch eine Havy Feeder (Spro 3,60-gerne auch länger-180gr.60€),eine solche benutze ich auch zum Posenangeln auf Hecht(Waller 2010 1,30m), vorher kannst du damit noch deine Köfis fangen (natürlich mit Wechsespule auf der Rolle).
Leider ist die aber auch noch etwa 80 cm lang geteilt,dass dürfte aber aufm Moped gehen!
Ne gute Stellfischrute (6m) und mindestens 150gr. Wurfgewicht wird so an die 130-150€ kommen und diese Art von Ruten sind inzwischen echt selten am Markt.


Taxidermist


----------



## Zeldafisch (8. August 2012)

*AW: ?Welche Rute und Rolle zum Hechtangeln?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob sich jemand am Rhein in Frankreich, dort wo sich der Grand Canal dÁlsace mit dem Rhein kreutzt auskennt und mir eine gute stelle zum Hecht angeln geben kann?????

Danke schon mal im Vorraus und Petri Heil


----------

